# Hello.. from SoCal



## joesbirds (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello

I am Joey. I have kept various insects in the past. mantids, spiders, beetles. Mostly ones i caught locally. have raised a variety of fish (softwater and saltwater), birds (finches and softbills) and plants . getting back into bugs. have been keeping cultures of mealworms and fruit flies and have started again with roaches, mantids, and spiders.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome. We have some other members from your area.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 7, 2010)

SoCal in da hooooouuuuuuuusssseeee!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello and welcome for one who has family there!


----------



## Opivy (Apr 8, 2010)

very much SoCal in the house!!! Are you keeping any mantids currently?

also curious what city you're in. I'm about as far so cal as you can get =0


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome from back east in Yuma, AZ!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome from so cal


----------

